# New Zuland Pilsner Recipe



## KHB (8/5/09)

This is uncharted territory for me so suggestions on the following recipe would be most appreciated.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: New Zuland Pilsner
Brewer: Ben 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 96.97 % 
0.15 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.03 % 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
24.00 gm Hallertauer [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.90 %] (30 min)Hops 4.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.90 %] (15 min)Hops 4.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.90 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 14.85 L of water at 56.1 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 64.0 C over 15 min 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 

IBU's are 36


Cheers Scotsman06


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Looks more like a german pilsner to me using saaz and hersbrucker Hallertau... Id be more inclined to go for some tops NZ hops like maybe Motueka, Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin or Pacific Hallertau... Or even, dare I say, NZ cascade  

These are the new style guidelines for a NZ Pils for the HBC this year...

*0D. New Zealand Styled Pilsner
*Aroma: Typically features a medium-low to moderate grainy Pils malt character. Hop aroma can range from medium to high intensity of New Zealand hop varieties and may have a pronounced grassiness due to late or dry hopping. The aroma favours hops over malt. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl.
Appearance: Straw to deep gold, brilliant to very clear, with a creamy, long-lasting white head.
Flavour: Moderate to moderately-low yet well attenuated maltiness, although some grainy flavours and slight Pils malt sweetness are acceptable. Hop bitterness dominates taste and continues through the finish and lingers into the aftertaste. Hop flavour can range from moderately-low to high and should be derived from New Zealand hops. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl. Crisp and bitter, with a dry to medium-dry finish. Aftertaste should have a lingering hop signature. Hop character should not be resiny.
Mouthfeel: Medium-light to medium body, medium to high carbonation.
Overall Impression: A hop balanced beer. Crisp, complex and well-rounded yet refreshing. Hop bitterness may be accentuated by sulphates in water.
Comments: A hoppy lager that showcases the distinctive New Zealand hop varieties. A clean lager to compete with the best German and Bohemian Pilsners.
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.044-1.060 IBUs: 25-40 FG: 1.008-1.014 SRM: 2-6 ABV: 4.5-6.0% 
Commercial Examples: Mac's Hoprocker, Invercargill Brewery Biman, Emerson's Pilsner, Three Boy's Pils


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/5/09)

Yeah I'm with revhead.. Go for Motueka (B Saaz) you won't regret it!!


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

+2 With RevKnut

FWIW I would be inclined to go Nelson Sauvin all the way. Just a personal taste but I really enjoy a simple Pilsner around a single malt and single hop. Keeps it clean and unadulterated. 

Chappo


----------



## Bizier (8/5/09)

+3 after trying the Emerson's Pilsner on ANZAC Day
ED: Maybe try Riwaka (D Saaz)


----------



## bconnery (8/5/09)

I like NZ hops in Pilsners, particularly B-Saaz and NS...
This is one I made which was very tasty...Nowadays I just use 90/10 Pils/Munich malt, 25-35 IBU with a 60 min and a 15 min addition.

Recipe: BSGP
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3750.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 89.29 % 
250.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
200.00 gm Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (45 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
25.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 14.2 IBU


----------



## Asher (8/5/09)

A 10g addition of NS at whirlpooling ads a beute crispy chappiness to a beer mostly bittered/flavoured with Motueka...

But generally agree - Drop the Hallertauer for something grown across the ditch.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Bizier said:


> +3 after trying the Emerson's Pilsner on ANZAC Day
> ED: Maybe try Riwaka (D Saaz)



Emersons Pilsner is pretty much the showcase NZ Pils, they used to use all riwaka but now a touch of NS too apparantly


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/5/09)

I have some Riwaka in the freezer atm.. Yet to try it though, is it similar to b saaz


----------



## KHB (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> Looks more like a german pilsner to me using saaz and hersbrucker Hallertau... Id be more inclined to go for some tops NZ hops like maybe Motueka, Riwaka, Nelson Sauvin or Pacific Hallertau... Or even, dare I say, NZ cascade
> 
> 
> Sorry lack off sleep has attacked me on this one as i am wanting a german pilsner, so if a mod sees this can they please change the title thread!!
> ...


----------



## brendo (8/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> Sorry lack off sleep has attacked me on this one as i am wanting a german pilsner, so if a mod sees this can they please change the title thread!!



I'd leave the post as is... some great info for anyone wanting to do an NZ Pils... 

maybe repost in a new thread, otherwise this info will be harder to spot in a search.

Brendo


----------



## devo (8/5/09)

I'd bring the melanoidan down to only 1.5% and remove the 30 and 15min hop additions but keep the 5min and add some more at flame out.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I have some Riwaka in the freezer atm.. Yet to try it though, is it similar to b saaz



Pretty different mate, im using BSaaz for my first time in a brew thats fermenting, but it allready is noticable different!

Riwaka is quite passionfruity


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

reviled said:


> Pretty different mate, im using BSaaz for my first time in a brew thats fermenting, but it allready is noticable different!
> 
> Riwaka is quite passionfruity



So is BSaaz RevKnut IMHO.

Hmmmm... I would be interesting to put these two hops against each other side by side.

Edit: Speelinkz


----------



## Bribie G (8/5/09)

I'd go 30g Green Bullet 90 minutes and 20g NZ Cascade for 15 mins. 
In my Kiwi Gold to the above recipe I was thinking of late hopping with an additional 15g BSaaz but didn't end up doing that.
It would have sent it OTT for what I was aiming for.

I'll save a bottle for the next BABBs meeting, should clear the palate after all those dark ales in the comp :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/5/09)

I've done two NZ hop based Pilsners.

This one is about to be lagered so no reports as yet. 

NZ Pils 
Bohemian Pilsner 



Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg IMC Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 97.0 % 
0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
38.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 37.0 IBU 
Est Color: 9.4 EBC 

This one below was one of the best lagers I have brewed. Based on Boiler Boys excellent version but with some minor variations to grain bill and yeast.

BB RIP OFF

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 97.0 % 
0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
12.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (30 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 35.2 IBU 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Chappo said:


> So is BSaaz RevKnut IMHO.
> 
> Hmmmm... I would be interesting to put these two hops against each other side by side.
> 
> Edit: Speelinkz



Interesting - My beer hasnt picked up that character just yet, but maybe it will... Right now it seems quite spicy with peppery hints with fruit in the background..

A side by side would def be a good experiment!


----------



## Bizier (8/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> Sorry lack off sleep has attacked me on this one as i am wanting a german pilsner, so if a mod sees this can they please change the title thread!!



But you sucessfully made me consider brewing a nice crispy NZ Pils...


----------



## KHB (8/5/09)

Bizier said:


> But you sucessfully made me consider brewing a nice crispy NZ Pils...




HAHA no worries glad i could help


----------



## PostModern (8/5/09)

Scotsman06 said:


> Sorry lack off sleep has attacked me on this one as i am wanting a german pilsner, so if a mod sees this can they please change the title thread!!
> 
> Now we got that sorted how does the recipe look for a german pilz??
> 
> ...



Way too much NZ beer discussion in here now. Renaming the thread to German Pils would confuse the hell out of everyone.  Maybe start a new thread about German Pils. EDIT: As I see you have done...

On the topic of NZ Pils, the Macquarie Pils has gone very NZ with NS early and late. Typical Nelson Sauvin bitterness, winey flavours and aroma. I think they're going to back off the NS a little, but damn it's a fine example of the NZ style right now, exactly per the guide reviled posted above.


----------



## reviled (8/5/09)

Slightly :icon_offtopic: but for interests sakes - here are the other NZ styles which are official for the HBC, and hopefully will eventually make it into the BJCP

*0A. New Zealand Draught
*Aroma: Light to low-medium grainy, caramel and/or toasty malt aroma. Low to no hop aroma typically of New Zealand varieties. Moderately-low to no fruity ester is acceptable. No diacetyl.
Appearance: Light copper to light brown colour; very clear. Low to moderate off-white to white head with low to fair retention.
Flavour: Moderately-low to low bitterness, smooth and sometimes sweet malt character that may have a light to low-medium grainy, caramel and/or toasty flavour. Dry finish often with slight malt sweetness. Clean, lager character sometimes with slight sulphury notes and moderately-low to no esters. Very low to low-medium hop flavour. No diacetyl.
Mouthfeel: Medium-light to medium body. Moderate to moderately high carbonation. Smooth mouthfeel.
Overall Impression: A clean, brown lager with the balance towards malt flavour and aroma.
Comments: Most NZ Draughts are slightly malty brown lagers. Even though the name tends to use the term "ale" they are typically made with attenuative lager yeast. Those that are made as ales are fermented at cool ale temperatures and lagered at cold temperatures.
Ingredients: Typically made with a Pils base and coloured with roasted malt, chocolate or dark crystal. May include small amounts of caramel malt and adjuncts such as sugar. New Zealand hops. Usually made with attenuative lager yeast.
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.036 1.048 IBUs: 10 20 FG: 1.008 1.014 SRM: 13 19 ABV: 3.8 4.5% 
Commercial Examples: Speights Gold Medal Ale, Tui East India Pale Ale, Hawkes Bay Independent Genuine Mates Draught, Lion Red, Lion Brown

*0B. Standard New Zealand Lager*
Aroma: Little to low malt aroma, which can be grainy or sweet. Hop aroma may range from none to a light New Zealand hop presence. Low levels of yeast character (fruitiness or DMS) are optional but acceptable. No diacetyl.
Appearance: Pale straw to gold colour. Low to medium head with medium to high carbonation. Very clear.
Flavour: Neither malt nor hops prevail in the taste but both are in good balance with a touch of malty sweetness, providing a smooth yet crisply refreshing beer. Hop flavour may range from none to a light grassy or floral hop presence. Very light to medium-low hop bitterness. Low to moderate maltiness and sweetness, varying with gravity and attenuation. Usually well attenuated. Finish can vary from somewhat dry to faintly sweet. Faint fruity esters are acceptable. No diacetyl.
Mouthfeel: Generally light and crisp. Body can be medium-low to medium. Medium to high attenuation; higher attenuation levels can lend a thirst quenching finish. High carbonation.
Overall Impression: Refreshing and thirst quenching lager.
Comments: Strong flavours are a fault. A standard lager comparable to industrial lagers of other countries but with a touch of malt sweetness for the New Zealand palate.
Ingredients: Pils malt with up to 20% non-malt adjuncts. New Zealand hops.
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.036-1.048 IBUs: 12-20 FG: 1.008-1.012 SRM: 2-6 ABV: 3.8-5.0% 
Commercial Examples: DB Export, Mac's Gold, Sunshine Brewery Gisborne Gold, Steinlager Classic

*0C. Premium New Zealand Lager*
Aroma: Low to medium-low malt aroma, which can be grainy or sweet. Hop aroma may range from very low to a medium-low New Zealand hop presence. Very low levels of yeast esters (fruitiness) are optional but acceptable. No diacetyl.
Appearance: Pale straw to gold colour. Low to medium head with medium to high carbonation. Very clear.
Flavour: Crisp and dry flavour with some low to medium levels of grainy or malty sweetness. Hop flavour ranges from none to medium-low levels. Hop flavour has characteristic New Zealand hop quality of grassy, citrus, fruity or floral. Hop bitterness at low to medium level. Balance may vary from slightly malty to slightly bitter, but is relatively close to even. No diacetyl. No esters.
Mouthfeel: Medium-light body. Moderate to high carbonation. No astringency or harshness.
Overall Impression: Refreshing and thirst quenching light lager.
Comments: Strong flavours are a fault. A clean premium lager comparable to other countries. May display an identifiable New Zealand hop quality. Cleaner and less sweet than New Zealand Lager
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.042-1.050 IBUs: 15-25 FG: 1.008-1.012 SRM: 2-6 ABV: 4.2-5.5% 
Commercial Examples: Monteith's New Zealand Lager, Steinlager Pure, Hawkes Bay Independent Brewery Force Lager, Moa Brewing Weka Native Lager (unusual in that slightly hoppy for style)

*0D. New Zealand Styled Pilsner*
Aroma: Typically features a medium-low to moderate grainy Pils malt character. Hop aroma can range from medium to high intensity of New Zealand hop varieties and may have a pronounced grassiness due to late or dry hopping. The aroma favours hops over malt. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl.
Appearance: Straw to deep gold, brilliant to very clear, with a creamy, long-lasting white head.
Flavour: Moderate to moderately-low yet well attenuated maltiness, although some grainy flavours and slight Pils malt sweetness are acceptable. Hop bitterness dominates taste and continues through the finish and lingers into the aftertaste. Hop flavour can range from moderately-low to high and should be derived from New Zealand hops. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl. Crisp and bitter, with a dry to medium-dry finish. Aftertaste should have a lingering hop signature. Hop character should not be resiny.
Mouthfeel: Medium-light to medium body, medium to high carbonation.
Overall Impression: A hop balanced beer. Crisp, complex and well-rounded yet refreshing. Hop bitterness may be accentuated by sulphates in water.
Comments: A hoppy lager that showcases the distinctive New Zealand hop varieties. A clean lager to compete with the best German and Bohemian Pilsners.
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.044-1.060 IBUs: 25-40 FG: 1.008-1.014 SRM: 2-6 ABV: 4.5-6.0% 
Commercial Examples: Mac's Hoprocker, Invercargill Brewery Biman, Emerson's Pilsner, Three Boy's Pils

*0E. New Zealand Pale Ale*
Aroma: Showcases New Zealand hops in moderate to high strength. A grassy or resiny character maybe evident from dry hopping or late kettle additions but this should be balanced and not excessive. Fruity esters vary from moderate to none. Moderately-low to moderately-high maltiness possibly including bready, biscuity, caramel and/or toasty malt qualities may support the hops. Generally no diacetyl but very low levels are allowable.
Appearance: Gold to deep copper in colour. Generally clear although a slight haze may occur due to dry hopping. Moderate white to off-white head with good retention. Carbonation may vary from moderately-low to moderately-high.
Flavour: Moderate to high hop flavour, showing New Zealand hop qualities. The balance is typically towards the late hops and bitterness, but the malt presence can be substantial. Low to moderate maltiness. The malt character may show slightly toasty, bready, biscuity and/or caramelly qualities but this is generally restrained and in balance as to not dominate the flavour. Finish medium to dry and crisp, with a lingering moderate to high hop bitterness and a grainy malt flavour. Low to moderate fruity esters are acceptable. Alcohol may be evident. Low to moderate sulphur and mineral characters are allowable. Generally no diacetyl but very low levels are allowable.
Mouthfeel: Medium-light to medium bodied. Medium to medium-high carbonation. Overall smooth finish without astringency often associated with high hopping rates.
Overall Impression: Refreshing and hoppy, yet with sufficient supporting malt. A broad style allowing a considerable degree of interpretation.
Vital Statistics:
OG: 1.048-1.060 IBUs: 30-50 FG: 1.010-1.016 SRM: 6-16 ABV: 4.6-6.0% 
Commercial Examples: Emersons 1812, Three Boys IPA, Founders Fair Maiden Ale


----------

